# Lizard taped to car door handle!



## simonchristie (Jan 19, 2009)

*Published:* Southern Times
*Source:http://southern-times-messenger.whereilive.com.au/news/story/man-finds-lizard-taped-to-his-car/*

*How disgusting!*


----------



## domdom22 (Jan 19, 2009)

thats WRONG!
disgusting


----------



## channi (Jan 19, 2009)

Completely disgusting but I am not surprised.


----------



## Danni (Jan 19, 2009)

<sighs> what was their purpose? how cruel


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 19, 2009)

The poor thing, how cruel.
At least it survived


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 19, 2009)

................................................................


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 20, 2009)

The poor Thing.
At least he found the little chap before it died.................................................


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2009)

god i hate people.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 20, 2009)

in the comments some1 said they thought it was a joke, you don't do stuff like that, how would they like to be taped to a car door handle coompletely terrified.


Will


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 20, 2009)

I think i'm going to be sick.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 20, 2009)

Theres easier ways to hitch a ride than that.
What was that Lizard thinking


----------



## shane14 (Jan 20, 2009)

Now that's really cruel!


----------



## polpii (Jan 20, 2009)

Could have been worse. usually i would think the tail would have been cut off or pulled off.

I am a pessimist and i say it could have been the photographer who did it. Publicity is what he did it for. Now we know his name is colin cook who wants to be a photographer, and he has a shot of his work in the public.\

Suck on that Sigmund Freud


----------



## mebebrian (Jan 20, 2009)

Too true... never trust photographers.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 20, 2009)

polpii said:


> Could have been worse. usually i would think the tail would have been cut off or pulled off.
> 
> I am a pessimist and i say it could have been the photographer who did it. Publicity is what he did it for. Now we know his name is colin cook who wants to be a photographer, and he has a shot of his work in the public.\
> 
> Suck on that Sigmund Freud


 
Good point....

Although its cruel and all that, he looks kinda funny just chillin there in the tape with a casual as look on his face.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 20, 2009)

polpii said:


> I am a pessimist and i say it could have been the photographer who did it. Publicity is what he did it for. Now we know his name is colin cook who wants to be a photographer, and he has a shot of his work in the public.\
> 
> Suck on that Sigmund Freud


 

haha me too, I am very pessimistic and funnily enough I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## aoife (Jan 20, 2009)

poor thing  makes me so upset & angry.


----------



## garthy (Jan 20, 2009)

Not condoning that behaviour ....but... the lizard is ok and there is no need for people to get too worked up over it. Plenty more happens in life that is far worse...... What's your thoughts on whaling? How about the Rosedale district violence? How about the Gaza Strip conflict?


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

garthy said:


> Not condoning that behaviour ....but... the lizard is ok and there is no need for people to get too worked up over it. Plenty more happens in life that is far worse...... What's your thoughts on whaling? How about the Rosedale district violence? How about the Gaza Strip conflict?


 Yahh but this is a site for reptile lovers so any cruelty to a reptile is magnified x100 and its not nice to see a any animal put in that situation even if it looks funny:lol:


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 20, 2009)

One word.... *Cruel!!*


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 21, 2009)

haha it is rather funny looking.. a lizard wrapped up like that.. but it would have been alot better in something other then tape that damages the poor little guy... but still.. a lizard wrapped up is kinda cute lol

i do not condone this kind of behaviour, it is cruel and unnesecary.. shame on the actual person that did it. whether that be the photographer or some other nutcase that thought it was funny, and didnt value the life of the lizard before considering taping it to a random car...

Nat


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Jan 21, 2009)

I consider people who delight in this type of behaviour lesser beings. By the very nature of there outlook on life they have less rights in this world than those who do not thrive amid cruelty. 
It's not necessary.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 21, 2009)

Well said Will, I wish there were more young people like you.



willia6 said:


> in the comments some1 said they thought it was a joke, you don't do stuff like that, how would they like to be taped to a car door handle coompletely terrified.
> 
> 
> Will


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think he did it working with animals and all, thats proberbly the only reason we know about it, most others would possibly just take it off and MAYBE take the tape off. If it was one of us who took the pic would we be applauded or flamed. He is just trying to do what we are doing and help people appreciate what we have before we destroy it. Not everyone cares for reps the way we do. I am sure my mother sees them as some unholy manifestation, but I will leave that to the religion threads. Oh look theirs one now by abbott75!


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 21, 2009)

Makes you wonder doesnt it?


----------



## garthy (Jan 21, 2009)

surely it's got to be kids.... what was the point??? People have a right to be disappointed with this kind of behaviour but going over the top (considering the lizard would've suffered very little harm) is not really called for. Sensationalism doesn't do any good in this kind of situation as the brainless twit that did it is most probably relying on outrageous response.


----------



## Darksome (Jan 22, 2009)

polpii said:


> Could have been worse. usually i would think the tail would have been cut off or pulled off.
> 
> I am a pessimist and i say it could have been the photographer who did it. Publicity is what he did it for. Now we know his name is colin cook who wants to be a photographer, and he has a shot of his work in the public.\
> 
> Suck on that Sigmund Freud



Well, you're right. I know Colin personally and he DID do it for publicity. Not for himself, but to try to bring attention to the vandalism and crap that goes on where this incident occurred. It's got NOTHING whatsoever to do with him or his photography!


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 22, 2009)

well his rep is gone now ay


----------



## Darksome (Jan 22, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> well his rep is gone now ay



He's brought to the attention of people an act of animal cruelty and the lack of policing in a known trouble spot, which is only getting worse. So how'd you figure that?

He didn't tape the poor bloody Skink to the car! He's documented a cruel event and reported it to try to get something done about the problem.


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 22, 2009)

Darksome said:


> He's brought to the attention of people an act of animal cruelty and the lack of policing in a known trouble spot, which is only getting worse. So how'd you figure that?
> 
> He didn't tape the poor bloody Skink to the car! He's documented a cruel event and reported it to try to get something done about the problem.




a in your last post you said it "was" him..

am i mistaken?????


----------



## Darksome (Jan 23, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> a in your last post you said it "was" him..
> 
> am i mistaken?????



No, he didn't tape the poor thing to his car. I was saying that yes, he was seeking some publicity about it though, to bring it and other issues about the area to the authorities attention. I guess I could have been a little clearer in my wording. 

It's got nothing at all to do with seeking publicity for anything photographic related.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jan 26, 2009)

That's just disgusting..... Why abuse a poor harmless animal? even if it was dead I don't care I still feel it's cruel. How can people do that honestly? it makes me sick!!! If somebody did that to me... I would find out who they were strip them naked and tape them to a door! leave them there to suffer and die!

I would have freed it as well! Well I suppose any decent person would!


----------

